
Feynman Lectures on the Strong Interactions - chmaynard
https://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=11782
======
pickdenis
I've been on a personal quest to understand quantum electrodynamics and
perhaps quantum chromodynamics. It is quite daunting as my formal math
education pretty much stopped at linear algebra. I'm currently going through
one of MIT's 8.04 (Quantum Physics 1) through OpenCourseWare and it's been
pretty accessible so far. The jump from classical quantum mechanics to quantum
field theory, however, seems pretty large and out of reach of anyone who
doesn't want to spend a LOT of time studying pure math.

In other words, I look forward to being able to enjoy these in about 3 years
;)

~~~
Koshkin
Susskind’s Stanford videos are a treasure trove. While not shunning the math,
the lectures are extremely accessible.

~~~
pickdenis
I'm currently watching his General Relativity videos along with the MIT stuff.
There's a really good explanation of vector co(ntra)variance and tensor
algebra at the beginning of that course which I needed. And contrary to the
sibling, I really enjoy his presentation style which assumes that I am not a
graduate student in math who lives and breathes abstract algebra.

------
AnimalMuppet
On arxiv, in a technical paper, one doesn't often find a personal apology to a
long-dead boss for how long it took to complete one's assigned duties. I found
that very touching.

------
rwilson4
Any recommendations on QCD textbooks for Physics grad students? I left that
field a while back but I had always hoped to understand it, beyond just hand-
wavy explanations.

------
donw
As an aside, if you have not read it, you should chew through "Surely you're
joking, Mr. Feynman!"[1].

It's a fun read, and really gives you an insight into both Feynman's life, and
they way that he approached solving problems and teaching others. I have
gotten massive leverage from "if you can't explain it to a five-year-old, you
don't really understand it" as a learning and coaching tool (a.k.a. "The
Feynman Technique")

[1] [https://amzn.to/3fu9zCE](https://amzn.to/3fu9zCE)

~~~
nishnik
And then: What do you care about what other people think?

In the first chapter he goes on to tell about beauty/taste[1]. One of his
friends told him that you scientist won't be able to appreciate art as much as
us artists. Then Feynman explains how he can imagine the cellular level
function, why is the flower colorful, and how it interprets to insects having
some sense of colour for why should beauty only be on centimeter level?

[1]
[http://www.paulgraham.com/taste.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/taste.html)

Wikipedia:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Do_You_Care_What_Other_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Do_You_Care_What_Other_People_Think%3F)

